# Fischereiabgabeschein (Brandenburg), Nachtangeln verboten??



## JKR1982 (6. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich angle schon länger nur auf Karpfen. Also habe ich auch nur einen Fischereiabgabeschein. Weil ich damit ja auf Friedfische angeln darf (in Brandenburg).

Letztens gehe ich zu einem Fischer bei mir in der Nähe um mir eine Karte für seine Seen zu holen. Dann fängt er an die für mich unerlaubten Methode auf der Karte durchzustreichen. Raubfischrute usw.... Auf einmal streicht er Nachtangeln durch! Und ich gleich geschrien (Naja, bildlich), was ist denn das für ein Schwachsinn. Für uns Karpfenangler ist Nachts die wichtigste Zeit. Da sagt er Nachtangeln ist für ihn eine Raubsichmethode also: Nix da! Ich habe noch diskutiert, aber hatte keinen Sinn. Ich habe mich dann im Internet belesen aber nichts von Nachtangelverbot bei FAS gelesen. Was mach ich nun?

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?

Danke
JKR


----------



## Ulli3D (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fischereiabgabeschein (Brandenburg), Nachtangeln verboten??*

Ich vermute einfach mal, dass Dir da keiner helfen kann, denn Du hast geschrieben, dass das die Seen des Fischers sind. Ich geh jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass er der Inhaber des Fischereirechts ist und da kann er für seine Gewässer seine eigenen Regeln aufstellen. Wenn er reinschreibt: "Nur mit roten Ruten", dann kannst Du da nur mit roten Ruten angeln, oder fernbleiben.

Ist leider so.


----------



## JKR1982 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fischereiabgabeschein (Brandenburg), Nachtangeln verboten??*

Das weiß ich doch. Ich wollte nur wissen ob für Angler die nur einen FAS haben wirklich ein Nachtangelverbot gilt. (Im Allgemeinen)


----------



## kulti007 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fischereiabgabeschein (Brandenburg), Nachtangeln verboten??*

das nachtangeln für friedfischangler war schon immer verboten |rolleyes (in brb)

ich weiß das es álbern ist, aber so sind nun mal die regeln #h


----------



## JKR1982 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fischereiabgabeschein (Brandenburg), Nachtangeln verboten??*

Blödsinn, aber naja!


----------



## Parasol (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fischereiabgabeschein (Brandenburg), Nachtangeln verboten??*



JKR1982 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich angle schon länger nur auf Karpfen. Also habe ich auch nur einen Fischereiabgabeschein. Weil ich damit ja auf Friedfische angeln darf (in Brandenburg).
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, hat der Fischer die *verbotenen Punkte* auf der Karte ausgestrichen. Das bedeutet doch, dass Du alles was er gestrichen hat tun darfst. In meinem Erlaubnisschein ist auch das Nachtangelverbot als Bestandteil eingedruckt. In einem Beiblatt ist dies aber ausdrücklich aufgehoben, also gestrichen.


----------



## Dorfteich (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fischereiabgabeschein (Brandenburg), Nachtangeln verboten??*

Hi,
mach doch einfach den Fischereischein. So teuer ist der nicht, und mit etwas lernen bestehst Du die Prüfung mit links.
Dann könn`se Dir mal am Hobel blasen.
Gruß


----------



## Elwood (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fischereiabgabeschein (Brandenburg), Nachtangeln verboten??*



kulti007 schrieb:


> das nachtangeln für friedfischangler war schon immer verboten |rolleyes (in brb)
> 
> ich weiß das es álbern ist, aber so sind nun mal die regeln #h




Das Nachtangelverbot ist Ländersache. Hier in Bayern z.B. wurde es abgeschaft jedoch bleibt es den Vereinen und Gewässerbesitzern selbst überlassen ob sie dem Folgen oder nicht. Bei meinem Hausgewässer ist es Erlaubt aber ich kenne einige andere Gewässer in der Nähe da gilt dieses noch für Friedfischangler.

Gruss Phil


----------



## ravin (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fischereiabgabeschein (Brandenburg), Nachtangeln verboten??*

@JKR 1982: (Wie der Fischer mit Dir umgeht, könnte in seinem Ermessen liegen - weiß dazu keine § , aber er sollte sich mal fragen, ob er sich mit so einer Haltung nicht in´s eigene Fleisch schneidet,) Du hast ja wohl seinen Schein gekauft? Ich wäre wohl durch sein Verhalten so auf die Palme gebracht worden, daß ich ihm nichts abgekauft hätte, kann Dir ein anderes Beispiel von der Oder geben (da gelten BB-Gesetze ja auch): Friedfischangler außerhalb des DAV zahlen fürdie Oderkarte mit NACHTANGELERLAUBNISS 25, Euros , es gibt auch DAV Tageskarten (mit Nacht ????), die sollen aber nicht gerade preiswert sein, vieleicht konnte bich Dir ja weiter helfen
Mfg favin


----------



## ravin (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fischereiabgabeschein (Brandenburg), Nachtangeln verboten??*

HINWEISS: DAV Karten gibts klaro nur für DAV Gewässer, dazu gehört die Oder meines Wissens eher nicht (alles Fischer, von denen aber einige einen Vertrag mit dem DAV haben) Mfg ravin


----------



## Screwi (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fischereiabgabeschein (Brandenburg), Nachtangeln verboten??*

DAV Tageskarte für Brandenburg kostet nen 10er
und angeln darfst du von eine Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang bis eine Stunde nach Sonnenaufgang, also auch da das Nachtangeln verboten.


----------



## Trieb (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fischereiabgabeschein (Brandenburg), Nachtangeln verboten??*

tach gesagt

bei mir hat der verkäufer im laden vergessen alles weg zu streichen, was ich nich darf zum beispiel nachtangeln. wenn ich jetzt ein kreuz rein mache könnt ich nacht angeln machen und der hat bei mir sogar boot angekreuzt obwohl es auf sei see verboten ist.

mfg trieb


----------



## Pernod (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fischereiabgabeschein (Brandenburg), Nachtangeln verboten??*



Trieb schrieb:


> wenn ich jetzt ein kreuz rein mache könnt ich nacht angeln machen.


 
Mal ganz davon abgesehen,das dies sicherlich den Straftatbestand des Betruges darstellen würde,glaubst du doch nicht allen Ernstes,das dies bei einer Kontrolle niemandem auffällt. #q


----------



## Trieb (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fischereiabgabeschein (Brandenburg), Nachtangeln verboten??*

sicherlich ist es einstraffbestand, aber ich wollte nur damit zum ausdruck bringen das der verkäufer im laden es  nicht richtig ausgfüllt hat. das mit den verbot vom nachtangeln find ich sowiso nicht in ordnung da bezahlt mann ein haufen euros und dann darf man nóch nicht mal nachtangeln. ich bleibe meistens länger wie ein stunde nach sonnenuntergang am see sitzen.aber zur zeit beissen die bei uns eh nicht die fische und das wetter kannste auch inne tonne schieben.

mfg Trieb


----------



## Allangler (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiabgabeschein (Brandenburg), Nachtangeln verboten??*

Nachtangeln in Brandenburger DAV Gewässern ist nur mit einer Jahreskarte erlaubt.


----------



## hasenzahn (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiabgabeschein (Brandenburg), Nachtangeln verboten??*

@ Allangler - das ist so ......Richtig.  !! 
In dem konkreten Fall kann der Fischer selbst entscheiden wer bei ihm Nachtangeln darf und wer nicht. 
Wer Mitglied im LAVB ist darf auch ohne Fischereischein in den Verbandsgewässern Nachtangeln,  allerdings nur auf Friedfische. 
Allerdings nur für Mitglieder, ich glaube bei Tageskarten gilt das nicht. 
Ich hatte selbst mal eine ähnliche Frage an den LAVB in Potsdam gerichtet weil mein Junior ja nur Friedfischschein hat. Aber nach deren Aussage darf er, weil Mitglied im Angelverein, auch Nachts auf Friedfische mit Wurm oder Boilie angeln. 
Wenn der Fischer aber das Fischereirecht auf den Gewässern hat, dann stellt er auch die Regeln auf.


----------



## Prinzchen (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiabgabeschein (Brandenburg), Nachtangeln verboten??*



Screwi schrieb:


> DAV Tageskarte für Brandenburg kostet nen 10er
> und angeln darfst du von eine Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang bis eine Stunde nach Sonnenaufgang, also auch da das Nachtangeln verboten.


 
Dann darfst du rein rechnerisch ja nur 2 Std. angeln :vik:

Du meintest sicherlich bis eine Stunde nach *Sonnenuntergang*


----------



## Blaubarschbube76 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Fischereiabgabeschein (Brandenburg), Nachtangeln verboten??*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> @ Allangler - das ist so ......Richtig.  !!
> In dem konkreten Fall kann der Fischer selbst entscheiden wer bei ihm Nachtangeln darf und wer nicht.
> Wer Mitglied im LAVB ist darf auch ohne Fischereischein in den Verbandsgewässern Nachtangeln,  allerdings nur auf Friedfische.
> Allerdings nur für Mitglieder, ich glaube bei Tageskarten gilt das nicht.
> ...




Hallo,

bin beim Suchen über das Thema gestolpert und hol es nochmal vor.
Nachtangeln darf man in Brandenburg auch als Mitglied im DAV-Verein nur mit Fischereischein A. 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Sete (7. April 2010)

*AW: Fischereiabgabeschein (Brandenburg), Nachtangeln verboten??*

Ich habe gerade noch mal hier gelesen und da steht folgendes: *
5.4. Angelzeit
*Das Angeln ist nur in der Zeit von einer Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang bis 1  Stunde  nach Sonnenuntergang gestattet.
*6.1. Nachtangeln*
In der Nacht, d.h. in der Zeit zwischen einer Stunde nach  Sonnenuntergang und einer Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang, darf in  den Angelgewässern des LAVB, mit Ausnahme der Salmonidengewässer,  zu den gleichen Bedingungen geangelt werden,  wie am Tage.


----------



## Blaubarschbube76 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Fischereiabgabeschein (Brandenburg), Nachtangeln verboten??*

Ja,

habs auch grad gelesen. Fischereiordnung wurde in dem Punkt wohl ab 1.01.2010 geändert.Also ist das Nachtangeln nicht mehr wie früher an den Fischereischein gebunden.
http://www.potsdam.de/cms/beitrag/10060210/757395/

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Fanne (7. April 2010)

*AW: Fischereiabgabeschein (Brandenburg), Nachtangeln verboten??*



Dorfteich schrieb:


> Hi,
> mach doch einfach den Fischereischein. So teuer ist der nicht, und mit etwas lernen bestehst Du die Prüfung mit links.
> Dann könn`se Dir mal am Hobel blasen.
> Gruß



wenn ca 250 - 300 € nicht teuer sind  nur damit man erstmal  den köder baden darf , dann weiss ich auch net


----------



## Blaubarschbube76 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Fischereiabgabeschein (Brandenburg), Nachtangeln verboten??*

Wie kommst Du auf 250 - 300 € ? 
Prüfungsgebühr 25 €, Fischereischein (bei bestandener Prüfung) 20 €. Zumindest bei uns in Brandenburg. Oder macht es bei Euch der geforderte Vorbereitungslehrgang so teuer?


----------



## Fanne (7. April 2010)

*AW: Fischereiabgabeschein (Brandenburg), Nachtangeln verboten??*

ich sprech dann mal fürs nachbarland Sa AH

50 € Prüfungsgebühr 
80 € Schulung 
50 € 5Jahre Fischereischein
80 € Beitrag 
30 € Aufnahmegebühr

290 €

Variiert um plus minus 30 -40 €jeh nach dem wielange man den Fischereischein bezahlt !!!!

Das habe  ich aber vor 2 Jahren bezahlt um überhaupt erstmal  die Rute legal auswerfen zu dürfen 



gruss


----------



## Blaubarschbube76 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Fischereiabgabeschein (Brandenburg), Nachtangeln verboten??*

Ich hab ja nur vom Fischereischein gesprochen, der gilt bei uns wie ein Führerschein lebenslang und kostet als Dokument einmalig 20 Euro.. Dann kommt aber die Fischereiabgabe dazu, entweder 40 € für 5 Jahre (wie bei Euch 5 Jahre Fischereischeinkosten) oder 12,50 € jährlich. Und dazu noch 65 - 120 € DAV- Mitgliedsbeitrag (variiert von Verein zu Verein).
Bei euch ist also "nur" die Prüfungsgebühr doppelt so teuer und es kommen die Kosten für die Schulung hinzu.
Genauso war es bei uns in Brandenburg aber bis vor ca. 10 Jahren auch noch, dann wurde die Schulungspflicht abgeschafft.


----------



## Sete (8. April 2010)

*AW: Fischereiabgabeschein (Brandenburg), Nachtangeln verboten??*

Walfischdreck, 290 Euro ist schon ein Hammerpreis! Da kann ich ja froh sein in Brandenburg zu wohnen und ungefähr das gezahlt haben was Meerjungfraumann ähh Blaubarschbube aufgezählt hat. |supergri


----------

